# my 200



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

http://www.printroom.com/_vti_bin/ViewImage.dll?userid=akk51&album_id=110567&image_id=0&courtesy=1


~what do you guys think?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Nice clean ride. Reminds me of mine, but with 2 more doors.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

Lack of the bling bling. Thats the way they all should be. Looks damn smooth. Do you have any engine mods?


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Thats a nice looking one and it could be one hell of a car.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

nope, no engine mods yet except for this spiralmax thing that i put in the clean air intake to spin the air around. i'm hoping to get a cold air intake when i get some cash though...


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

akk51 said:


> *nope, no engine mods yet except for this spiralmax thing that i put in the clean air intake to spin the air around. i'm hoping to get a cold air intake when i get some cash though... *


You bought that, does that really work?


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to rain on your parade, but the SpiralMax (along with many other "As Seen On TV" car products) is worthless. There's multiple articles found on the net, along with other automotive BBs that prove this. If it works for you, cool... just watch out if you have some people (especially those who have been working on cars for some time) jump down your thought.  Just wanted to make you aware, that's all... nothing personal.

BTW, good call saving for the CAI... you'll be very VERY happy with the results.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

as far as the spiralmax, no i haven't really seen any power imporvement but i actually do seem to get a little better gas mileage. since it was only $59 and had a moneyback guarantee i thought why not give it a try... what kind of CAI should i try to get? do you know where the cheapest place to get them is?


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Nice ride, I like the color. CAI's are a great mod, and they are actually one you can do yourself if money's tight. With a FWD 4-cylinder, it's not even that hard. Here's an example of a job a guy I know did on kind of a difficult car, an S12 200SX with a VG30 (like mine). I haven't done this job, but it's on the list. I'd think about opening up the exhaust as well.

http://www.geocities.com/wssnider/200sx.html


----------

